
The Ubuntu Conspiracy - janvdberg
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/ubuntu-conspiracy
======
mtgx
It would be by far the biggest community betrayal from the past few years,
bigger than Cyanogen and Minecraft selling to Microsoft, and bigger even than
Oculus selling to Facebook. I hope Canonical is considering this issue. 80% of
its "consumer" users and 50% of its enterprise users could leave it overnight.
Ubuntu could become the "OpenOffice" of the Linux distro world.

------
victorhugo31337
Microsoft to buy Canonical, pass it on!

[http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/microsoft-recommends-
ubuntu-...](http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/microsoft-recommends-ubuntu-as-
the-most-popular-linux-for-the-cloud-493724.shtml)

------
thomasrossi
I would change my ubuntu machines on all the projects, the idea terrifies me
(both the operation and the Microsoft).

